# So, who else has been bitten by the Fairy/Flasher/Leopard Wrasse bug????



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I changed up my bioload and decided to go hard-core into reef-safe wrasses with my present setups. The nice thing is that if they get along, then you can keep more different colourful species of r-s wrasses than with the larger fish that I normally kept before.

Now I have:

2 Blue flasher 
Filament flasher
Carpenter's flasher
Temminckii fairy
Exquisite fairy (not sure if this is accurate)
True Exquisite fairy
Orange back fairy
Solarensis fairy
Lubbock's fairy
Green wrasse
Cleaner wrasse
Ornate Leopard
Leopard wrasse (2 reg. females) 
Gold back fairy

Surprisingly, almost all these wrasses get along (probably because I feed frequently and heavily). My baby girl, Isabella, loves to watch the colourful wrasses swimming around, which is one of the reasons I started this collection.

I'm finding that as long as the new wrasse survives the initial harassment from the Candy Hogfish, then it hides for a day or two before joining the gang.

The second female reg. Leopard Wrasse is still finding its way into the hierarchy but its eating mysis and I'm hoping that it's presence will trigger the other female (or itself) to morph into a male (green-blue colour) leopard wrasse.

So, just wondering how many others are getting into these colourful little reef-safe fish?

Anthony

Will try to add pics later.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wrasses have tempted me many many times. I would love to keep some except I am too lazy to feed frozen food.

One of my first wrasses was a 2" black one with one spots on (paid $100). Lost it and found it on my glass top - fish jerkey


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep glass tops on all my tanks now (both for keeping fish from jumping out and for evaporation loss reduction). Wrasses are notorious for being jumpers.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is the other problem with wrasses. I had glass top on but somehow he found the last 2" on the edge and landed on the glass top. I am going the open top route but may end up putting lass top on later. :LoL I had loss more fish on the glass top than I have on the floor - but then I don't keep too many little jumpers.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So some quick low res. pics I snapped off with my Nikon D3000 dslr. Just some point & shoots really.










Solorensis & Lubbock's fairy wrasses










Temmenckii fairy wrasse










Orange sided fairy wrasse










Filament Flasher wrasse










Leopard and Ornate Leopard wrasses










Yellow Flanked Fairy wrasse










Another of Solorensis










Another of Temmenckii










Another of Lubbock's

Hope you like.

Anthony


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice wrasse collection Anthony, I was going to say you got quite a list of wrasses where's the pics, then I saw them.

I am slowly building my collection after getting rid of the melanarus, currently I am keeping pearl wrasse, mystery,solorensis, I plan to add 2 more later.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Adding at least 2 more wrasses on Boxing Day I think.

Also added a Potter's Leopard Wrasse and a true Exquisite Wrasse from Fantasy Aquatics.

Planning to add a Melanarus, and a "3 line"??? At least I think that is what its listed as in KE.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a pair of melanarus wrasses in our reef system - they're beautiful! And quite the characters. Good to hear that they get along with other wrasses - might have to add some more!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, I changed my mind about adding Melanarus wrasses. I'm going to stick to Fairy, Flasher and Leopard wrasses.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought an Ornate leopard and Blue Flasher wrasse from KE to add to the seahorse tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

After seeing your collection today I have to say it sparked my interest. Especially the leopard wrasses. They were very cool looking


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*wrasses*

have leopard and flasher wrasses in one of my tanks so far no issues with them these are turning out to be my favourites.


----------

